# Parking at a gas station?



## A Flood99 (Apr 22, 2007)

Alright, in order to bypass the most dangerous portion of my commute, I'm driving the car down two trouble streets and then parking it at a Quick Trip (pretty nice, new, "upscale" gas station). 


Doing this, what do you think are my chances of getting my car towed? 

I'd hate to ride up after work and see my car gone, but a big gas station seems like a pretty safe bet.


----------



## Trek Willy (Apr 29, 2008)

Find out who owns the station and ask if it's ok.


----------



## HarryCallahan (Nov 2, 2004)

Trek Willy said:


> Find out who owns the station and ask if it's ok.


:thumbsup: +1
Scope it out. How busy are they? Maybe if you buy your gas from them they'd let you park there for no fee.


----------



## Squash (Jul 20, 2003)

*Depends on the owner/management....*

The old adage "it's easier to ask forgiveness than it is to ask for permission" doesn't apply here! The gas station isn't "a long term parking area" and they may not like you parking there all day. In that case you are very likely to get your car towed. It's private property and they don't have to put up with it if they don't want to, or take a dislike to your face, or your car.

The right thing to do is ask for permission, and not from the moke behind the counter, ask the manager or the owner. It will likely depend on their traffic volume and the size of the parking lot. If they have a largeish lot and you park well out of the way in a corner somewhere they may not mind. If it's a small lot with high traffic volume they may say no. Their first consideration is to their customers afterall. They may charge you a fee, they may not. It is within their rights to do so. All you can do is ask. But DO ask! Otherwise I'd be willing to bet that at some point in time you'd show up on your return trip and your car would be MIA!

Good Dirt


----------



## A Flood99 (Apr 22, 2007)

Good advise guys

Its one of those giant, corporate owned, nation-wide gas station chains.....So, I'll have to do some investigating on who to speak with. 

I'd say its a pretty high traffic station, but its got a TON of space.....I figure if I park in front of the pumps and far away from the convenience store part, I'd be alright


----------



## TrekJeff (Oct 12, 2006)

Odds are if you have a gas station that size then there's some other parking lots close by? In college when we opted not to pay for a parking pass we would park in the big box store parking lot.


----------



## Vaultman (Apr 2, 2008)

See if you can talk to a manager. You are right the owner is probably some national corporation. The station manager would be able to give you permission or at least tell you who to call or write.


----------



## mtbAndy (Jun 7, 2004)

If you get permission it would be a good idea to get it in writing too. This could help you out if anyone ever disputes you parking there or someone does tow your car.


----------



## gambeezie (Apr 20, 2008)

idk about you but most of the QT's around my area have 20-30 ( some even more) parking spots and 15-20+ gas spots. I really think theyd notice after a couple weeks.

Im guessing a hotel isnt a opition?


----------



## gnslr (Dec 24, 2004)

Not sure but wouldn't it be less stressful just to as for permission to park and if they say no check out other area buissnesses until you find one that is ok with it?


----------



## TrekJeff (Oct 12, 2006)

gambeezie said:


> idk about you but most of the QT's around my area have 20-30 ( some even more) parking spots and 15-20+ gas spots. I really think theyd notice after a couple weeks.
> 
> Im guessing a hotel isnt a opition?


Explain that one to the wife as she drives by and see's the car parked there after you've "gone to work"...:thumbsup: :aureola: :idea:


----------



## grungePoodle (Jul 3, 2007)

What about a grocery store parking lot? I do it all the time for long rides. I would only do a gas station if I had permission to avoid risk of towing.


----------



## gambeezie (Apr 20, 2008)

TrekJeff said:


> Explain that one to the wife as she drives by and see's the car parked there after you've "gone to work"...:thumbsup: :aureola: :idea:


whoa whoa whoa, who said I let the wife LEAVE the house???? what kind of cRazy idealist are you? pshhh, hippy :skep:  :nono:


----------



## elgeneralsv (Dec 7, 2006)

Is there a public transit that allows a similar option? that worked for me when I leave during morning trouble hours I put the bike on the bus rack and that eliminates my problem for the most part. Also I leave earlier having observed traffic in these areas you can figure what times to leave such that you have less problems. I arrive at work earlier but I arrive in one piece and thats the important thing!


----------



## A Flood99 (Apr 22, 2007)

I didn't even bother driving......I just leave the car at home

I built up a dedicated commuter and can now treat the dangerous roads like single-track and just carve along the side of the road.


----------

